# HAs anyone come across a bad tempered poo?



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi All,

I was just wondering if anyone has had any issues at all with their poo's temperaments? 

Obviously we all love our poo's otherwise why would we be on a website called I love my cockapoo. But i just wanted to understand if anyone has had any issues with bad behaviour and if so what and how did you overcome it??

My Eric seems to have grown out of his chewing,,, he jumps up at people less,,,,,, he is very good natured to all people and in general all other dogs. 

His weaknesses are at almost 1 year old he still has the odd accident in the house where he poo's during the night. Only after he has done it does he scratch on the kitchen door to let us know. He is also terrible on recall if there are other dogs around. There is absolutely no way he is not going to run off to greet another dog if he see's one!! 

One last thing would be that hwen he plays with other dogs he can be a little over excitable and nips at legs,,, but I suppose this is a dog thing,,, I think. 

Do poo's get better as they get older as I notice a lot of users have puppies. i would be really keen to understand how they develope with years as Eric is almost 1 now.

Thanks
Sara & Eric.

xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie has just turned one and as she's gotten older as you said, she's gotten a lot better with chewing and biting etc. But lately she's been strange with men she doesn't know, if people come to the house (for example a man is here fitting a carpet today) she barks 7 runs away from them :/ We can't understand it as she's always loved everyone she meets & just wants a fuss! But lately she's done it with a few men & we just can't understand what her peoblem is :S If anyone else has any ideas on what the problem might be or how to overcome it then i'd love some information  I even gave the man some cheese to give her & she took it but very wearily & then ran off again! :O

Other than that she seems really good now  We don't have any problems with her, the odd time she gets bored & wants to play on a walk & starts jumping up and biting a bit, but we tell her to stop or distract her with a ball & she's generally okay. We'll be getting a new pup soon so I hope she's good & teaches the new pup the right behaviours! Like not barking at strange men :/

xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't speak from my own experience yet but aren't they meant to have a behaviour blip around the 1 year old mark? Dog adolescence as opposed to dog terrible twos at 5 months. Maybe this can explain some of the behaviour?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope so Clare! I hope it is just that adolescent time! Because she loves everyone & it's really strange :O So not like her, do you know when those teenage years end?  haha


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Coco is fine with people in the house but when we are out walking he barks at people and dogs and backs way (not that we meet many dogs) this is something that worries me as I am not sure if he will be friendly to dogs or not.

His brilliant with my 2 year old which I'm very pleased with


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh don't get me wrong, Izzie is great with everyone she knows! It's just new people at the moment (always men as well) she's really funny :S It probably is the 'teenage years' hopefully she won't carry it on though because she's such a lovely sociable dog 

It's great that your pup is good with your little one


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I have one who is 4.

He has settled down more and is less bouncy- but still lots of fun. We noticed a real difference around about 2 and half/3. He is a lot more settled.Doesn't do the doodle dash anymore unless we are playing chase games and boo with him.

As a youngster he had bad recall - if he saw another dog on the field he would always run off to them.

Now his recall is very good and he doesn't run off to meet other dogs 99% of the time. But that could be down to his fear aggression and he really isn't that bothered about other dogs really.

He still goes mad when we have visitors but that's because we don't have many and after a while he settles down.

He has become lazy a bit though- not overly bothered with his evening walk and sometimes hubby has to drag him off sofa or he rolls onto his back so he can't put his harness on.


He does suffer with SA- ( they both do) and hates to be left but he is a big baby anyway ( hates the dark, hates being told off, scared of big dogs). Both of mine are barkers at every noise etc... in fact recently they have got worse!!! Monty wasn't like this so think he is copying Milly who has turned into one of those awful yappy dogs of late arghh!!! 


He was never a biter ( they both have never been biters actually) and has always enjoyed play and will now give you the ball back every time unlike when he was a puppy.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree they do change as they get older. Poppy is 2 and is a lot less jumpy than she was, just got to get through all the stages with Rosie. At 5 months she sometimes doesn't come back straight away when you call her and getting her back in the house from the garden can take an age.


Laura. The men thing is very common, men in general don't make a fuss of dogs (unless its me), and they tend to have more contact with females. So at the fear stages it shows up as you have said and you are doing the right thing, getting the men to give her treats. It will also help if you can get male friend to make a fuss off her.
Look at this site male contributers are in a minority, In my Flyball team only 2 men compete. Go to a competition and men are also in the minority. Sometimes I do feel out numbered


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

strof51 said:


> Laura. The men thing is very common, men in general don't make a fuss of dogs (unless its me), and they tend to have more contact with females. So at the fear stages it shows up as you have said and you are doing the right thing, getting the men to give her treats. It will also help if you can get male friend to make a fuss off her.
> Look at this site male contributers are in a minority, In my Flyball team only 2 men compete. Go to a competition and men are also in the minority. Sometimes I do feel out numbered


Thanks for that information, you're right actually! Generally women sign up to the forums etc, the only things with that is that she loved men as a pup :O We always joked that she was a little tart because she absolutely adored mine & my sisters boyfriends  & all the men that know her fuss her, even the guy that came that we had to give treats to tried to give her a fuss but she ran away :/ 
So the only problem I have with this is that she never used to have a problem with men, if anything she showed more of an interest in them at first, but all of a sudden around her turning 1 she's barking at more strangers (always men) & it's strange.
We will keep trying with treats if we want her to like the men haha 
Thanks for your help & opinions


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy can be a grumpy dog sometimes and can sound very mean. 

Echo cant hack excitable dog especially if they are all up in her face with will grown and if pushed to far she will have a snap


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly was rehomed due to several problems in her first home including aggression to the other younger dog in the home. As with any other dog this does not make her mean, it just meant she was in a situation she could not cope with and reacted to it. She now mostly copes fine with other dogs and enjoys meeting them and I do my best to avoid putting her into situations she can't cope with.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Molly  great you have her 2ndhandgal  

Poo behaviour something I am learning about each day ... I think my feeling on it would be, each dog is different regardless of the breed... and not all cockapoos are the same even when raised and trained by the same owner ... you just have to deal with issues when and if they arise ... xxx


----------

